# [SOLVED] Naive jail breaker seeking help



## Jebediah03 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello and thank you in advance. I just did a jailbreak on my iPhone 3GS. I don't really have anything to lose. All of the data is backed up and I don't use it as a phone. It was essentially and I pod touch. No Sim card contacts et cetera. So, the jailbreak seems to work okay, and I just reset the phone, and all of the Apple stuff is gone. I mean, Safari settings app store everything.i used cydia and even that app is gone. I'm really a baby in the woods with this so I'm wondering if this is supposed to happen or what my next step is. In looking at the Cydia store a lot of the jailbreak apps looked awesome and I am interested in moving forward so whatever help you can provide i would appreciate. I am running the latest version of iOS 6.1 and can provide you with any additional information that would be helpful.


----------



## Franz_ (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Naive jail breaker seeking help*

Hello, I've encountered your problem before, and the fix that I performed was to reset the iPhone through iTunes to a backup, (because the backup would still have the original apple applications) then re-jailbreak your phone once again.

May I ask which jailbreak you used/are using?


----------



## Jebediah03 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Naive jail breaker seeking help*

Thanks so much. Of course you may ask. I used evasion which was recommended by CNET. i did go to iTunes and attached the phone, but when I attempted to restore from backup it said that it would only backup my contacts et cetera. It specifically said that it would not restore the phone to its factory settings, and that in order to do that I had completely reset the phone. When I looked at that option in iTunes it scared me a little bit because it said that Apple would be informed of my action. Shall I just go ahead and do that? Thanks again so much.


----------



## Jebediah03 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Naive jail breaker seeking help*

So I'm still learning how to use this site and I apologize. It seems like based on what I'm seeing that there's been response to my most recent question but I can't view it in the thread. Please try again or private message me if possible if you did have a suggestion. Many thanks.


----------



## Franz_ (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Naive jail breaker seeking help*

Yeah, I saw that Evasion had a few bugs, since it was released yesterday, it had a few bugs with it, for example; People with iPads could see the weather app etc, I think this was one of them. 

You could just update Evasion then re-jailbreak it, since it might fix it.

If not, then you will have to restore your phone. Apple will be informed that you're restoring it, they have no idea what for etc, it's fine to do so. This is of course if the jailbreak doesn't work again. After restoring, you should have the apps again (If the re-jailbreak didn't work) then you can simply restore it from the backup to receive all your contacts etc again, then jailbreak it to acquire the jailbreak on your phone. 

Please respond back here on what happens and if you have any problems.


----------



## Jebediah03 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Naive jail breaker seeking help*

Well, I've had quite a time. i think part of the problem is that I did not have a Sim card in the phone. The reset did not work the first time so I did it a second time and then it told me that I needed to have a Sim card so then I did it a third time! And now I still need to transfer back in all of my apps from itunes and yada yada yada. So, for now it remains un-jailbroken running iOS 6.1. I will be sure to let you know if I muster the courage to try again and I thank you again so much for your help.


----------

